# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng Tết Dương Lịch 2014 chỉ với 1.550.000 VNĐ

## lenhan

*HÀ NỘI - CÁT CÁT - HÀM RỒNG (2 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM)

Khởi hành Tết Dương Lịch, Têt Nguyên Đán 2104

*
_Sa Pa (Lào Cai) là thị trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1600 m so với mặt biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước.... vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ má. Sa Pa, một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó... với Thác Bạc, cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi.

_*GIÁ TOUR

GIÁ TOUR NGÀY THƯỜNG:

Khách sạn 2 sao ( mức ăn 70.000)+ vé tàu( ngồi mềm, khoang 6, khoang 4):
- Vé tàu ngồi mềm: 1.350.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu Khoang 6: 1.850.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 4: 2.150.000 VNĐ

Khách sạn 3 sao( mức ăn 120.000)+ vé tàu:
- Vé tàu ngồi mềm: 1.700.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 6: 2.150.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 4: 2.500.00 VNĐ

GIÁ TOUR NGÀY TẾT:

Khách sạn 2 sao(Mức ăn 70.000)    + vé tàu:
- Vé tàu Ngồi mềm: 1.550.000VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 6: 2.050.000 VNĐ    
- Vé tàu khoang 4 : 2.350.000 VNĐ

Khách sạn 3 sao(Mức ăn 120.000)+ vé tàu 
- Vé tàu Ngồi mềm: 1.900.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 6: 2.350.000VNĐ    
- Vé tàu khoang 4: 2.700.000 VNĐ
*
*Chương trình: 
*
*Đêm 1: Hà nội - Lào Cai
*
19h30: Hướng dẫn viên có mặt tại ga B (Trần Quý Cáp) để đưa Quý khách lên tàu SP  khởi hành đi Lào Cai . Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 

*Ngày 1: Lào Cai – Sapa (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*
Tới Sapa, Quý khách ăn sáng.
Sau đó, Quý khách tham quan *Bản Cát Cát* của *người H’mông*, *Thác thuỷ điện* được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Quý khách sẽ thấy vô cùng thú vị khi được thấy va tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người H’Mông nơi đây với những phong tục khác lạ.
11h30: Ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn như *Nhà Thờ Đá, Hồ SaPa* hoặc có thể thuê xe máy đi tham các điểm xa như *Lao Chải , Tả Van, Thung lũng Mường Hoa*, chụp ảnh và chiêm ngưỡng *núi Fansipan* từ xa.
Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên *Chợ Tình* của người *Dao Đỏ* – một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam.
Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 2: Sapa – Lào Cai (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*
Ăn sáng, quý khách cùng với Hướng dẫn viên *chinh phục núi Hàm Rồng* - ngắm cảnh thành phố SaPa trong sương sớm,  thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống *vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2, cổng trời*. 
Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Quý khach tự do tham quan mua sắm và chụp ảnh  Ăn tối tại Lào Cai.
19h30: Quý khách ra ga lên tàu về lại Hà Nội – tàu SP  khởi hành lúc 20h15 về Hà Nội. Ngủ đêm trên tàu. 

*Ngày 3: Lào Cai - Hà Nội*

05h00: Tàu về tới ga Hà Nội, chia tay Quý khách .Kết thúc chương trình

*Gía bao gồm:*
 
- Khách sạn trung tâm, tiêu chuẩn 2 sao.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình ( mức ăn 4 chính, 2 phụ)
- Xe ô tô đưa đón theo chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp, đưa đón đoàn theo chương trình
- Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến
- Vé thắng cảnh tại Sapa 

*Báo giá không bao gồm: 
*
- Thuế VAT, chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống ngoài chương trình,
- Nếu Quý khách đi Hà Khẩu + 200,000đ / khách
- Phòng đơn

*Lưu ý
*
-Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: miến phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
-Trẻ em 6 - 10 tuổi tính 75% giá tour người lớn (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
-Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên: 100% giá tour như người lớn.
-Nếu đi Hà Khẩu – Trung quốc quý khách chuẩn bị 04 ảnh 4x6 & photo chứng minh thư nhân dân để làm giấy thông hành( 200.000 vnd/ khách)
-Khách nước ngoài nộp hộ chiếu trước 07 ngày làm việc,

*THỰC ĐƠN THAM KHẢO:
*


*Menu 1*
Gà bản hấp nấm
Nai nướng bản địa
Ngồng xu hào luộc
Rau SaPa xào tỏi
Ngô chiên giòn
Canh “tai chua” với thịt
Đậu phụ sốt
Cơm trắng
Hoa quả Sapa

*Menu 2*
Lợn bản xào hành nấm Sapa
Gà đen hấp lá chanh
Khoai lang chiên tẩm bột
Quả su su luộc
Cải mèo xào thịt hun khói
Canh đậu Hà Lan với thịt
Mắm tép
Cơm trắng
Hoa quả Sapa




*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*
* Mrs. Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889*

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 
59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*
Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*
Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/
                www:thanglongholiday.com

----------


## lenhan

Núi rừng Sapa, cảnh đẹp nên thơ

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp sapa

----------


## lenhan

cuộc sống của con người sapa

----------


## lenhan

*ẨM THỰC SAPA – HƯƠNG VỊ ĐỒ NƯỚNG*
*Đến với thị trấn sương mù, bạn có thể thoải mái thưởng thức các món nướng thơm ngon nức mũi từ ngô, khoai, hạt dẻ đến thịt lợn cắp nách, cá suối, trứng gà…*
Là món ăn phổ biến mùa lạnh ở nhiều vùng trong cả nước, nhưng với khí hậu trong trẻo mát lành, đồ nướng Sa Pa mang đến cho du khách một hương vị riêng.
Truớc hết là không gian thưởng thức ẩm thực nướng đậm chất Sa Pa tại các quán cóc ven đường thay vì vào các nhà hàng sang trọng. Chỉ một chiếc bàn con con, dăm ba chiếc ghế nhựa và một bếp than hồng cũng đủ để gọi là “quán nướng”.
Ở Sa Pa, các quán nướng có mặt ở khắp mọi nơi, từ chợ đến các con hẻm nhỏ. Nhưng được biết đến nhiều nhất là “phố nướng” trên phố Hàm Rồng, ngay bên cạnh nhà thờ đá.
Chỉ khoảng 10.000 đồng một xiên, thực khách có thể ăn no thỏa thích. 
Gọi là phố nướng vì chỉ dài hơn 100 m nhưng ở đây có tới hàng chục quán hàng đơn sơ, phục vụ các món nướng cho thực khách phương xa tìm đến. Đồ nướng dân dã, quen thuộc như ngô, khoai, sắn, mía đều có thể dễ dàng tìm được ở đây, nhưng hương vị lại có đôi phần khác biệt khi thấm đẫm những tinh túy của núi rừng.
Nếu coi ngô, khoai, sắn nướng như đồ ăn khai vị thì thịt lợn cắp nách nướng lại được coi là món chính trong thực đơn đồ nướng tại Sa Pa. Với nguyên liệu chính là thịt của những chú lợn thả rông bé xíu, chắc nịch và ít mỡ nên sau khi nướng trên lửa than, thịt xém cạnh thơm nức mũi.
Những xiên thịt nuớng Sa Pa vàng ươm đượm vị còn có cả da, nhưng không hề dai mà giòn, mềm, càng ăn càng ngọt. Bởi thế nếu đã nếm thử một xiên, chẳng mấy ai có thể cầm lòng mà đành phải gọi thêm vài xiên để ăn cho thỏa.
Không chỉ thịt, cá, nhiều loại rau, củ quả cũng được nướng rất lạ miệng. 
Không chỉ được tẩm ướp gia vị sao cho vừa miệng, những xiên thịt ở đây còn được quấn kèm nấm kim châm trắng và rau cải mèo xanh, vừa hấp dẫn, đẹp mắt, vừa giúp đổi vị cho thực khách nhờ sự kết hợp tuyệt hảo của các đặc sản Sa Pa.
Ngoài ra, gà tẩm mật ong nướng, cá hồi nhồi rau thơm nướng giấy bạc, bò cuộn cải mèo nướng… cũng là các món ưa thích của các du khách trên “bàn tiệc nướng” Sa Pa. Với các nguyên liệu sẵn có, tươi ngon cộng với giá cả phải chăng, du khách có thể ăn no căng bụng vào bất cứ bữa nào trong ngày.
Muốn lạ miệng hơn bạn có thể chọn trứng gà nướng, trứng vịt lộn nướng, bánh dầy nướng, đậu phụ nhự nướng… Với những ai chưa quen món đậu phụ nhự thì sẽ có chút e dè với mùi hương của nó. Nhưng khi đã thử bạn sẽ mê ngay bởi hương vị bùi bùi của đậu tương, ngầy ngậy, béo béo nóng ngoài, mát trong của từng viên đậu.
Nhớ đến Sa Pa là nhớ đến tiết trời giá lạnh, thưởng thức đồ nướng bên bếp than hồng. 
Món bánh dầy nướng được ướp gia vị cùng ruốc sẽ được nướng đến khi vỏ bánh vàng suộm, thơm nức mùi gạo nếp sẽ được gắp ra đĩa. Mỗi món ăn đều có cách tẩm và pha chế gia vị riêng nên dù ăn nhiều món cùng một lúc bạn không có cảm giác trùng lặp và chán ngán.
Cái thú của đồ nướng ở Sa Pa là thưởng thức vào lúc màn đêm và cái lạnh của núi rừng bao trùm toàn thị trấn. Bởi có lẽ chẳng gì tuyệt vời hơn là lúc này được ngồi bên bếp lửa hồng và nhâm nhi những món đồ nướng nóng hổi. Một đĩa dạ dày, phèo nướng giòn cùng chén rượu cay nồng là đủ để xua cái lạnh tê tái và đắm chìm trong không gian yên bình, tĩnh lặng của phố núi lúc về đêm.
Với nhiều người, các hàng nướng ban ngày tại khu Thác Bạc, Thác Tình Yêu, Thung lũng Mường Hoa…lại có sức hấp dẫn riêng. Tuy không đa dạng và phong phú như các quán nướng ở trong thị trấn nhưng ở đây, du khách có thể thưởng thức hương vị thơm ngon của các món đồ nướng sau khi đã mỏi gối chùn chân xuống suối, leo thác.

----------


## lenhan

*Chinh phục đỉnh Phan Si Păng – Nóc nhà Đông Dương
*
Phan Si Păng là ngọn núi cao nhất của bán đảo Đông Dương (3.143 m), nằm ở trung tâm dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Tuy chỉ cách thị trấn Sapa 9 km về phía Tây Nam, nhưng nếu đi bộ, leo núi bạn phải mất 6 đến 7 ngày mới chinh phục được đỉnh núi này. Hiện nay, rất nhiều nhà leo núi cả chuyên nghiệp lẫn nghiệp dư tìm đường chinh phục đỉnh Phan Si Păng. Họ có thể đi theo tour của các công ty du lịch hoặc tự tổ chức với sự dẫn đường của dân địa phương, người dân tộc Mông, Dao (ở bản Cát Cát). Hãy cùng khám phá nhé  :Smile:

----------


## lenhan

*TẮM LÁ THUỐC CỦA NGƯỜI DAO ĐỎ*

Bản làng của người Dao đỏ thường nằm cheo leo nơi lưng chừng núi cao. Cuộc sống lại gắn liền với rừng già nên người Dao vốn giỏi nghề thuốc. Không biết từ khi nào mà các thế hệ người Dao từ đời này sang đời khác truyền nhau một bài thuốc tắm cổ truyền kì diệu từ các loại thảo mộc để chữa bệnh và chăm sóc sức khỏe.
Cứ vào ngày cuối cùng của năm, người Dao lại lên rừng hái lá thuốc nấu nước tắm cho cả nhà. Và bất kỳ khi nào làm việc nhiều, thấy cơ thể mỏi mệt, thời tiết thay đổi, nhức đầu, đi đường xa, đau chân, đau tay… đều tắm lá thuốc. Truyền thống từ rất lâu đời được gìn giữ tới tận bây giờ và các cây thuốc tắm đã trở thành một đặc trưng của người Dao ở Sapa
Bài thuốc tắm này phải sử dụng nhiều loại thảo dược. Thường một lần tắm ít cũng phải hơn 10 loại, còn nhiều phải hơn 120 loại thảo dược. Tùy từng loại thảo dược mà cách chế biến khác nhau. Có loại được phơi hoặc sao khô, có loại phải để tươi nguyên. Không phải ai cũng lên rừng hái lá thuốc được. Những bà mế người Dao ở Sapa nắm giữ bí quyết bốc thuốc cổ truyền rồi truyền dạy cho con gái nhận mặt cây thuốc. Những người phụ nữ đeo gùi lên vai, cầm con dao quắm, thoăn thoắt leo lên sườn núi lưng nhà mình để lấy lá thuốc. Có cây ở trên rừng nhưng cũng có cây được trồng trong vườn nhà.

Lấy đủ các cây thuốc, họ chặt nhỏ và cho vào một chiếc nồi lớn. Nồi thuốc tắm được đun sôi bằng củi, sau đó, được đổ vào cái thùng gỗ tròn trong căn phòng tắm (dành cho khách) ghép bằng gỗ mảnh. Tuỳ lượng nước tắm mà bốc thuốc nhiều hay ít. Thuốc được đun liên tục trong vòng từ 3-4 tiếng, cho thứ nước cốt màu nâu đỏ có mùi thơm ngào ngạt. Nước cốt này được pha với nước ấm theo tỷ lệ 2-98% thành nước tắm. Nước tắm phải giữ ở nhiệt độ 30-37 độ C thì mới phát huy tác dụng.
*Trải nghiệm mới lạ và thú vị của du khách khi du lịch Sapa*

Khi bắt đầu tắm lá thuốc, bạn sẽ có cảm giác tê rát xuất hiện trong vài phút đầu do nhiệt độ của nước. Tiếp đó, mùi lá thuốc xông lên mũi, lên mắt, lên miệng làm ta thoáng khó chịu vì mùi lạ. Nhưng ngay lập tức, mọi giác quan rơi vào trạng thái bồng bềnh và êm ái. Mồ hôi rịn trên trán. Các cơ bắp như một sợi dây được nới lỏng. Sảng khoái, thư thái và nhẹ bỗng là cảm giác khi bước ra khỏi thùng tắm.
Bài tắm lá thuốc của người Dao đỏ ở Tả Phìn- Sapa có khá nhiều công dụng. Dùng để chữa các bệnh đau nhức cơ, xương, khớp, cảm cúm, ngứa, táo bón, đinh nhọt; hoặc để tăng cường thể lực cho phụ nữ sau khi sinh, người sau khi ốm. Người lao động nặng nhọc, mệt mỏi, sau khi tắm thấy cơ thể nhẹ nhõm, tinh thần sảng khoái, sức khoẻ được hồi phục.
Thuốc tắm của người Dao đỏ không chỉ đơn thuần là một phương pháp chăm sóc sức khoẻ của người dân tộc, mà còn là một yếu tố cấu thành bản sắc văn hoá của người Dao.

Bài tắm lá thuốc cổ truyền của người Dao đỏ đã trở thành một sản phẩm du lịch giàu bản sắc văn hoá độc đáo, làm tăng thêm sức hấp dẫn cho thị trấn du lịch Sa Pa với du khách bốn phương, khiến ai cũng muốn quay lại lần sau.
Bạn có thể có được trải nghiệm thú vị này khi tham gia tour *du lịch Sapa* của Thăng Long holiday. Các tour du lịch Sapa khởi hành hàng ngày và có nhiều lựa chọn hấp dẫn cho du khách.

----------


## lenhan

Ngắm tuyết ở sapa

----------


## dung89

Sapa đang có tuyết, muốn được đi Sapa quá

----------


## lenhan

:dance: đi thôi bạn ơi!

----------


## lenhan

*Nhà thờ đá cổ ở Sapa:

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thị trấn Sapa, nhà thờ Đá sapa được xây dựng từ năm 1895 được coi là một dấu ấn kiến trúc cổ toàn vẹn nhất của người Pháp còn sót lại. Nhà thờ đã được tôn tạo và bảo tồn, trở thành một hình ảnh không thể thiếu khi nhắc đến thị trấn Sa Pa mù sương.*
Nhà thờ cổ Sapa nằm ngay trung tâm thị trấn Sapa. Là dấu ấn vẹn  toàn nhất theo kiến trúc Pháp còn lại nơi đây. Nhà thờ cổ Sapa nằm ngay trung tâm thị trấn Sapa là dấu ấn vẹn  toàn nhất theo kiến trúc Pháp còn lại nơi đây.
Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thị trấn Sapa, *nhà thờ Đá cổ Sapa* được xây dựng từ năm 1895 được coi là một dấu ấn kiến trúc cổ toàn vẹn nhất của người Pháp còn sót lại. Nhà thờ đã được tôn tạo và bảo tồn, trở thành một hình ảnh không thể thiếu khi nhắc đến thị trấn Sa Pa mù sương.
Hằng ngày, người dân tộc tập trung đông đúc ở đây mua bán, trao đổi hàng hóa. Đây cũng chính là nơi mà thứ 7 hàng tuần réo rắt tiếng khèn gọi bạn của những đôi trai gái trong phiên chợ tình mang đầy nét văn hóa dân tộc và hơi thở núi rừng. Vào dịp Giáng sinh, hầu hết các giáo dân đều tập trung về đây - chánh xứ Sapa để mừng lễ, cầu nguyện và ca hát nhảy múa. Giáo dân đến với *nhà thờ cổ Sapa* đa phần là người dân tộc.
Việc chọn hướng của *nhà thờ cổ Sapa* có ý nghĩa tâm linh quan trọng đối với người Công giáo: Đầu di tích quay về phía Đông, là hướng mặt trời mọc, hướng đón nguồn sáng Thiên Chúa. Cuối nhà thờ (khu Tháp chuông) là hướng Tây, nơi sinh thành của Chúa Kitô.
Hình dạng và kiến trúc của Nhà thờ được xây theo hình thập giá theo kiến trúc Gotic La Mã. Kiến trúc đó thể hiện ở mái nhà, tháp chuông, vòm cuốn…đều là hình chóp tạo cho công trình nét bay bổng thanh thoát. Toàn bộ nhà thờ được xây bằng đá đẽo (tường, nền nhà, tháp chuông, sân nhà thờ, bờ kè xung quanh) được liên kết với nhau bằng hỗn hợp của cát, vôi và mật mía. Phần tường của cánh thánh giá bên phải được tạo nhám như nhũ đá chảy xuống làm tăng thêm vẻ đẹp tự nhiên cho di tích. Mái nhà lợp ngói, trần nhà bằng vôi rơm (nay làm mới). Đặc biệt trần ở phần gác chuông (gần quả chuông) là hỗn hợp của vôi, rơm, sắt, chưa sửa chữa lần nào.
Với tổng diện tích của khuôn viên nhà thờ hơn 6.000 m2, *nhà thờ Sa Pa* có đủ chỗ cho việc bố trí các khu bao gồm: Khu nhà thờ, dẫy nhà xứ, nhà ở của thầy tu, nhà chăn nuôi, nhà thiên thần, phần sân phía trước, hàng rào, khu Vườn Thánh. Dãy nhà xứ xây song song với khu nhà thờ gồm 5 gian.
Nhà thiên thần gồm: một tầng hầm, ba gian tầng trên là nơi cứu chữa người bệnh tật, người lữ hành qua đêm, khu để xác, công trình vệ sinh, bếp ăn…; khu vườn thánh có hai ngôi mộ, 5 cây Kháo Vàng trên trăm tuổi, trong đó 4 cây mọc trên đá.

Khu nhà thờ gồm 7 gian rộng hơn 500 m2, phần tháp chuông cao 20 m, trong tháp có quả chuông cao 1,5 m, đúc năm 1932, nặng 500 kg, tiếng vang trong vòng bán kính gần 1km. Hiện, trên bề mặt của chuông còn rõ nét ghi đúc, số người quyên góp tiền đúc chuông…Phần giá đỡ chuông bằng gỗ pơmu vẫn giữ nguyên sau lần trùng tu.
Nhà thờ Mân côi giữa khu trung tâm Sa Pa là điểm hẹn của nhiều du khách mỗi khi có dịp đến đây. Tuy qua một số lần trùng tu, cải tạo do chiến tranh và sự tàn phá khốc liệt của thiên nhiên nhưng nhà thờ vẫn giữ được nét duyên dáng và hồn của công trình kiến trúc tôn giáo.
Từ khi được xây dựng đến nay, *nhà thờ Sa Pa* luôn là địa điểm diễn ra nhiều hoạt động văn hoá truyền thống của các dân tộc nơi đây. Ngay phía trước Nhà thờ là khu vực Sân quần và hàng thông lưu niên, nơi đây vào mỗi tối thứ 7 hàng tuần thường diễn ra các sinh hoạt văn hoá độc đáo của các dân tộc thiểu số mà du khách quen gọi với cái tên “chợ tình”. Với tiếng sáo, kèn lá, đàn môi dìu dặt, tha thiết và những điệu xoè chao nghiêng của những chàng trai, thiếu nữ người Mông, Dao... Cùng với hoạt động cầu nguyện diễn ra trong những ngày cuối tuần tạo cho không gian của Nhà thờ thêm lung linh, huyền ảo và có sức lôi cuốn lạ thường.

----------


## lenhan

Hoa anh đào trong tuyết trắng Sapa

----------


## lenhan

Sapa huyền ảo trong sương

----------


## lenhan

Người H'mong trên bản Cát Cát

----------


## lenhan

*Thung lũng Mường Hoa
*
Nằm trong thung lũng Mường Hoa hình chảo nghiêng, dòng suối Hoa trải dài khoảng 15km dọc theo thung lũng, qua các xã Lao Chải, Tả Van, Hầu Thào… và kết thúc ở Bản Hồ. Dòng suối như con trăn khổng lồ ngoằn ngoèo, uốn lượn bên những triền ruộng bậc thang. Vào mùa lúa chín, sắc vàng từ những tràn ruộng soi bóng xuống dòng nước tr Đổ về dòng suối này có khoảng 22 con suối nhỏ bắt nguồn từ những cánh rừng, khe núi khiến dòng suối này bốn mùa tuôn chảy. Để dễ dàng qua lại đôi bờ, những cư dân ven suối đã làm những chiếc cầu mây vắt ngang dòng suối bên những cây cổ thụ rêu phong. Những chiếc cầu mây đã góp phần điểm tô cho dòng suối và cũng là nơi thu hút khá nhiều khách du lịch.

Suốt chiều dài của suối có rất nhiều vực, thác với những phiến đá trắng như được bàn tay vô hình tạo tác, xếp đặt công phu. Đoạn suối ở Tả Van rộng, bằng phẳng đã trở thành bãi tắm lý tưởng. Vào ngày cuối tuần, từ thị trấn Sa Pa mọi người đổ về đây để ngụp lặn trong dòng nước mát.ong xanh làm tôn thêm vẻ đẹp huyền ảo của thung lũng Mường Hoa.
Thung lũng Mường Hoa còn là nơi có bãi đá cổ Sa Pa nổi tiếng. Khu chạm khắc đá kỳ lạ này nằm xen giữa cây cỏ và những thửa ruộng bậc thang của đồng bào dân tộc. Trải dài trên chiều dài hơn 4km, rộng 2km, với ít nhất 159 hòn đá, chứa nhiều hình họa bí ẩn, bãi đá từng là điểm tập trung nghiên cứu của nhiều nhà khoa học Việt Nam, Nga, Pháp, Australia...

----------


## lenhan

Sapa thật là đẹp

----------


## lenhan

Sapa một góc nhìn

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Động Tả Phìn

Hang động Tả Phìn -* Cách trụ sở UBND xã Tả Phìn gần 1km về phía bắc có dãy núi đá vôi, là một nhánh của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Trong dãy núi này có một quả núi nhỏ, dưới chân núi nứt ra một cửa hang, chiều cao khoảng 5m, rộng khoảng 3m, mở ra một lối đi xuyên xuống đất. Đi khoảng hơn 30m trong tối tăm, gập ghềnh sẽ gặp một hang động. Từ đây động chia đi rất nhiều ngả chúc xuống lòng đất chỉ vừa một người chui lọt, nhiều đoạn cheo leo phải bám vào những tai đá, đu người mà lên xuống. Đi theo những vách nhỏ này càng tỏa ra nhiều lối, thậm chí có những ngách đi vòng vèo, rích rắc và cuối cùng vẫn trở về vị trí ban đầu.
Đi theo đường của vách lớn trong *Hang động Tả Phìn*, ta có thể cảm giác như xuyên lên vách núi, đường đi ngoằn ngoèo, khi lên lúc xuống, chỗ phình to chỗ giống người thiếu phụ đang bồng con, chỗ giống các nàng tiên đang tắm, chỗ giống mâm xôi khổng lồ với những mảng nham thạch xù xì phớt trắng, hệt những mảng san hô bám viền xung quanh, có chỗ giống như những dãy cột nhà trắng mịn buông từ trên nóc xuống…Đặc biệt chỗ rộng nhất lòng động trên vòm cao khoảng 8m, các nhũ đá rủ xuống, đan thành dãy “đăng ten” uốn lượn, nhấp nhô, long lanh màu ngọc bích, những giọt nước từ đỉnh núi thấm dần rồi đọng lại nơi chóp của nhũ đá thánh thót nhỏ giọt, như điểm từng nhịp trong không gian hư ảo.
Vào sâu trong *Hang động Tả Phìn* ta gặp một tảng đá lớn nằm hơi nghiêng, trên nền đá in hình những vết chân gà, ngay chóp đá bên phải còn hằn lên những vệt lõm hệt như móng chân ngựa. Một vách đá đối diện, những dòng chữ Pháp được khắc bằng vật cứng, cho đến ngày nay mặc dù bụi thời gian phủ lên ta vẫn còn đọc được.

----------


## lenhan

*Bãi đá cổ Sapa
* 
Bãi đá cổ Sapa là khu di tích nằm trên địa bàn 3 xã Hầu Thào,Sử Pán và Tả Van huyện Sapa Lào Caicó diện tích khoảng 8km2 với 159 khối đá lớn nhỏ nằm lẫn trong cây đá,sát bên đường hay giữa ruộng nước.... được nhà khoa học người Pháp gốc Nga Victor Goloubev phát hiện vào năm 1925.Khi ngồi trên xe nhìn xuống thì bãi đá này không có gì đặc biệt nhưng khi xuống xe nhìn kỹ bạn sẽ thấy thực sự ấn tượng với kỳ quan nhân tạo đã tồn tại bao đời mà đến nay vẫn chưa có những lời giải thích thỏa đáng. Ở đây xuất hiện những hoa văn kỳ lạ với nhiều hình dạng khác nhau:bậc thang,hình người,con đường,chữ viết v.v. lại có những rãnh tròn khá giống với biểu tượng mặt trời và rất nhiều những vạch kẻ lạ mắt.Đặc biệt là những hình nam nữ ái ân để duy trì và phát triển nòi giống được mô tả khá quen thuộc,có nét gần gũi với các hình vẽ trên các di vật đồ đồng có niên đại cách đây khoảng 2500-2600 năm đã được tìm thấy ở Việt Nam.Đó chính là hình ảnh thể hiện tục thờ "sinh thực khí",thể hiện tín ngưỡng rất tự nhiên,chất phác  của người Việt cổ.
Như vậy,có thể đoán tuổi của các hình khắc,nét vẽ trên đá ở Sapa la khoảng 2500 năm. Qua đó có thể củng cố thêm nhận định của giới khoa học cho rằng Tây Bắc Việt Nam là 1 trong những cái nôi của nền văn minh nhân loại.
1925,giáo sư Victor Goloubev đã được ra những giả thuyết giải thích về các hoa văn được khắc trên những tảng đá tại bãi đá cổ.Giáo sư giả thiết đây có thể là hình bản đồ cổ của người Mông hoặc có thể là cuốn sách cổ giới thiệu về những trận đánh ngày xưa....Có rất nhiều cách giải mã khác nhau của các nhà khoa học khi đến nghiên cứu bãi đá cổ Sapa.Tuy nhiên tất cả chỉ dừng lại ở giả thiết.Gần đây người ta còn phát hiện thêm những bãi đá cổ tương tự như vậy ở xã Tả Phìn(Lào Cai) và Vị Xuyên(Hà Giang),cùng voied những hoa văn và cách bài trí bí ẩn.Phillipe Le Failler dự định sẽ tiến hành dập lấy mẫu tiếp những bãi đá này để có trong tay hệ thống toàn bộ các mẫu hoa văn của các bãi đá cổ được phát hiện tại Việt Nam.Cùng với việc cập nhật thông tin và nghiên cứu trên máy tính,Phillipe tin rằng bí ẩn mà người xưa đã gửi gắm trên những khối đá này sẽ được giải mã trong tương lai không xa.
Bãi đá cổ Sapa là 1 trong những di sản thiên nhiên quý giá,không chỉ chuyển tải vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ của 1 vùng đất mà còn thu hút  khách du lịch.Tháng 10 năm 1994 bãi đá cổ được bộ văn hóa thông tin công nhận là di tích lịch sử cấp quốc gia và hiện nay đang được nhà nước ta đề nghị UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.Hiện nay tại Sapa có những tour du lịch đưa du khách tới chiêm ngưỡng bãi đá cổ đặc biệt này.Để được phục vụ tận tình và chu đáo hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi:

----------


## lenhan

Các em bé H'mông

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Động Tả Phìn
*
Hang động Tả Phìn nằm ở xã Tả Phìn, huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai. Hang động Tả Phìn là nơi có nhiều giá trị nghiên cứu, khảo cổ, và tham quan du lịch
Bản Tả Phìn cách thị trấn Sa Pa 12km, chếch về phía bắc, nơi có hai dân tộc Dao và H'Mông cư trú.
Cách trụ sở UBND xã Tả Phìn gần 1km về phía bắc có dãy núi đá vôi, là một nhánh của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Trong dãy núi này có một quả núi nhỏ, dưới chân núi nứt ra một cửa hang, chiều cao khoảng 5m, rộng khoảng 3m, mở ra một lối đi xuyên xuống đất. Đi khoảng hơn 30m trong tối tăm, gập ghềnh sẽ gặp một hang động. Từ đây động chia đi rất nhiều ngả chúc xuống lòng đất chỉ vừa một người chui lọt, nhiều đoạn cheo leo phải bám vào những tai đá, đu người mà lên xuống. Đi theo những vách nhỏ này càng tỏa ra nhiều lối, thậm chí có những ngách đi vòng vèo, rích rắc và cuối cùng vẫn trở về vị trí ban đầu.
Đi theo đường của vách lớn, ta có thể cảm giác như xuyên lên vách núi, đường đi ngoằn ngoèo, khi lên lúc xuống, chỗ phình to chỗ giống người thiếu phụ đang bồng con, chỗ giống các nàng tiên đang tắm, chỗ giống mâm xôi khổng lồ với những mảng nham thạch xù xì phớt trắng, hệt những mảng san hô bám viền xung quanh, có chỗ giống như những dãy cột nhà trắng mịn buông từ trên nóc xuống…Đặc biệt chỗ rộng nhất lòng động trên vòm cao khoảng 8m, các nhũ đá rủ xuống, đan thành dãy “đăng ten” uốn lượn, nhấp nhô, long lanh màu ngọc bích, những giọt nước từ đỉnh núi thấm dần rồi đọng lại nơi chóp của nhũ đá thánh thót nhỏ giọt, như điểm từng nhịp trong không gian hư ảo.
 Vào sâu ta gặp một tảng đá lớn nằm hơi nghiêng, trên nền đá in hình những vết chân gà, ngay chóp đá bên phải còn hằn lên những vệt lõm hệt như móng chân ngựa. Một vách đá đối diện, những dòng chữ Pháp được khắc bằng vật cứng, cho đến ngày nay mặc dù bụi thời gian phủ lên ta vẫn còn đọc được.

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Sapa

----------


## lenhan

*Huyền Thoại núi Hàm Rồng
*
Từ Lào Cai đi đến cầu 32, cách Sapa 6 km, nhìn thấy dãy núi đứng giữa khoảng trống bao la, cao gần 2000m so với mặt biển, giống như một con rồng, với cái thân vươn dài uốn lượn. Có đuôi từ Cổng Trời giáp xã Hầu Thào và Sa Pả. Đầu ở trung tâm thị trấn, có hàm răng khổng lồ hướng sang phía Tây Nam dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn; ngày đêm dầm mưa dãi nắng, đội mây trời, có tên gọi là núi Hàm Rồng.Sự tích núi Hàm Rồng được người dân khắp vùng kể lại rằng: Cách đây đã lâu, khi lãnh địa mênh mông này mọi sinh vật đều sống hỗn độn trong bùn đất. Vào một thời lập địa, Ngọc hoàng ban lệnh: Tất cả mọi sinh vật còn sống sót trong bùn lầy hãy tự lập lấy địa phận của mình. Lệnh vừa ban, các loài sinh vật tranh nhau chỗ ngụ cư; lúc đó còn lại ba anh em nhà Rồng đang sống trong cái hồ lớn, được tin này nhìn sang hướng đông đã chiếm hết chỗ. Ba anh em chạy về hướng Tây còn rộng hơn giành được địa phận cho mình. Hai người anh lớn khoẻ nên chạy nhanh hơn, ở đó chờ người em. Vì yếu nên người em chạy chậm, không nhìn thấy hai anh, nên đã lạc vào đám đông toàn là sư tử, hổ, báo, gấu… đang giành nhau địa phận. Nhìn thấy đám sinh vật quái ác kia, người em sợ quá rùng mình, co người, há mồm để tự vệ. Vừa lúc đó lời ban của Ngọc Hoàng đã hết thời hạn, thân hình người em út nhà Rồng hoá thành núi đá, có dáng đầu ngẩng cao, mồm há, nhe răng. Và hai người anh nhà Rồng cũng hoá thành đá, hình dáng đó vẫn còn cho tới ngày nay.Nếu ta đứng ở Sâu Chuô (xã Sa pả) quan sát thấy rất rõ hình ba dãy núi nhỏ, giống như ba con Rồng trên khu núi Can hàng. Hai con quay về hướng Lào Cai, đó là hình ảnh hai người anh nhà Rồng. Một con nhìn sang dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, đó là hình ảnh người em nhà Rồng. Còn cái ao tiếng địa phương gọi là “Pangl Kruôr” nơi ba anh em nhà Rồng trước đây ở nay là khu Lam Đường.Trong trí tưởng tượng của người dân quanh vùng, núi Hàm Rồng xuất hiện như một chuyện thật: và được linh thiêng hoá như một vị thần, có công tạo nên dãy núi Can Thàng ngày nay. Đã từ lâu, mỗi khi Tết đến, các bậc già làng, trưởng họ ở địa phương xung quanh đều mang lễ vật đặt vào trong hàm con rồng cúng Thổ thần.Muốn lên núi Hàm Rồng phải qua Cổng trời Một, sau đó qua Cổng trời Hai, đi tiếp mới đến đỉnh núi Đầu Rồng. Trên đó có nhiều cảnh quan rất đẹp, với nhiều hang động, núi đá nhấp nhô trông rất ngoạn mục, lý thú. Với cảnh trí hấp dẫn, Hàm Rồng từ lâu là nơi vãn cảnh dã ngoại của nhiều du khách.

----------


## lenhan

Tham quan chợ sapa

----------


## lenhan

Thác Bạc - Cầu Mây

----------


## lenhan

*Cổng Trời*
Ra khỏi thị trấn Sapa, đi theo hướng Bắc khoảng 18 km, đường lên cổng trời ngoằn ngoèo uốn lượn giữa lưng chừng núi trùng trùng điệp điệp. Con đường đèo này có tên là Trạm Tôn, len lỏi giữa dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn hùng vĩ. Và cổng trời chính là đỉnh của con đèo này. Đứng giữa cổng trời Sapa, bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt bao quát cả thung lũng rộng lớn phía dưới với những ruộng nương xanh rì, con đường ôtô xuôi ngược, xa xa là Thác Bạc. Cũng ở cổng trời này bạn mới cảm nhận được vẻ kiêu hùng của đỉnh Phan Si Păng vời vợi lưng trời, bên dưới là những vực sâu thăm thẳm.

----------


## lenhan

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch sapa*


*Nên:*

- Quý khách mang theo chứng minh thứ gốc. Trẻ em mang theo giấy khai sinh gốc

- Hành lý: Quần áo ấm phù hợp với nhiệt độ từ 18 – 25 độ C, giày thể thao dép đế thấp vì phải đi bộ nhiều.

- Mang theo kẹo hoặc quần áo cũ, sách báo, truyện cũ chia cho trẻ em dân tộc tại bản Cát Cát và trên thị trấn sapa, không nên cho bọn trẻ tiền vì sẽ làm hư các cháu. Đi thăm Núi Hàm Rồng, ăn đồ nướng tại chợ đêm - đối diện nhà thờ Sapa, mua đồ lưu niệm thổ cẩm, chè ngọt Sapa, thưởng lẩu thức cá hồi tươi.

*Không nên:*

Mua thuốc hoặc nấm linh chi, củ tam thất dọc đường lên Hàm Rồng vì chủ yếu là của Trung Quốc mang sang – không tốt như quảng cáo và giá cao, đồ giả bạc của người bán hàng rong không rõ nguồn gốc.

- Có thể mua quà lưu niệm tại khu chợ đêm sát chân nhà thờ Đá tuy nhiên nhớ mặc cả cẩn thận: các loại đồ thổ cẩm nếu màu sắc bắt mắt là của Trung Quốc.

- Hỏi giá trước khi sử dụng dịch vụ

Phương tiện hữu ích: Xe ôm - nhớ nhắc lái xe chạy cẩn cẩn thận trước khi lên xe, thị trấn nhỏ không có taxi.

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp sapa

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch sapa khởi hành hàng ngày giá chỉ với 1.350.000 VNĐ

----------


## lenhan

Du xuân Sapa

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Sapa 2n3đ khởi hành hàng ngày, giá hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng 2n3đ giá ngày thường chỉ với 1.350.000 VNĐ

----------

